# PREGNANCY - 17 Weeks Pregnant - Sore Nipples



## suew (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry but has anyone experienced or has any tips on treating sore nipples.  I am 17 weeks pregnant and my nipples are cracked and sore.  This must be a bit odd for someone not breastfeeding as all the info I can find relates to sore nipples whilst feeding.

Does anyone have any idea's what may be causing this and what I can do to help.  I have been trying a lanolin nipple cream which has help the soreness but the cracks are still there.  I am desperate to breast feed and hope this won't affect my chances.

Any advice would be great.

Sue.


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

some of the new mums use camilosan for sore and cracked nipples . suppose to be quite good . you could always try that 

Love Mini xx


----------

